# Hi Fin Banded Sharks Pond



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

My pond is at 10°C can I add the Hi Fin Banded Sharks in it? They're not doing so good in the holding tank. I have 3 in my holding tank. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

from a Google search =
Chinese Hi Fin Shark is great choice for backyard ponds

Water temperatures in your pond within the range of 60F to 75F keep them very comfortable, but like your other pond fish during cold weather periods, the Chinese Hi fin Banded shark goes pretty much dormant with temperatures below 55F. Water temperatures lower than 40F in your pond will cause these fish stress so be aware of your pond temperatures; this goes for koi, goldfish, and all pond fish. - See more at: Chinese Hi Fin Shark is great choice for backyard ponds


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Goundar2010 said:


> My pond is at 10°C can I add the Hi Fin Banded Sharks in it? They're not doing so good in the holding tank. I have 3 in my holding tank.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I bought a few of them as well with the intention to put them in my pond come summer. They came in at only a couple inches so i think it would be best to raise them to 3 or 4 inches before putting them outside.

I'm a little skeptical that they can survive below 5C but they should be fine at 10C.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting fish I may try a trio.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooooo, now I may have to try a trio of these too. So what would we be looking at price wise?


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

I got them for $10/ea

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not do it. You have to slowly lower the temperature so they can adjust to the cold. If you get them from a pet store, they most likely come from the wholesaler around here. Their tanks housing them will be in cooler temperature, then transfer to pet store which house them in warmer temperature, then to you. Keep them in your tank till they are stress free and eating, then slowly drop the temperature like a degree a day till they are well suited for outdoor. Better yet, wait till summer before putting them in the pond. Let the nature drop the temperature for you.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Goundar2010 said:


> I got them for $10/ea
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Where?! I'd love to get a few at that price!


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Main aquarium! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Goundar2010 said:


> Main aquarium!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


He's always got some.
Nice fish~
Also turns into a monster fish later on.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Definitely does, but the fish are active. Most people say they aren't, but they are! Ate lots of string algae in my tank. Cleared it up. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Goundar2010 said:


> Definitely does, but the fish are active. Most people say they aren't, but they are! Ate lots of string algae in my tank. Cleared it up.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Can i borrow him for a week? =D


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol! I want bigger ones though

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a promising amount of algae to grow him


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hahaha, mains still has lots! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

